# Sharks



## fishn00b

I was just reading the post in the Beginner's section about Tiger Barbs and a Columbian Shark. I haven't really even though about keeping a shark in a tank and I was just wondering if it was possible? (I'm not planning on putting a shark in my tank, I was just wondering if people have done it and what it requires because I'm interested).

Are there any sharks that are "reef-safe"? And what is the smallest aquarium you would have to have to hold a shark?

I know this is a pretty general question, I was just wondering... If someone has any names of sharks that can be kept in aquariums and what sizes they need that would be appreciated. Also if this has already been posted (perhaps in the profile section) just let me know, and I'll do a search for it. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## leveldrummer

im not sure about reef safe, but people have kept sharks, problem is they need a huge amount of swimming space, probably 200 gallons or more, (not sure on the actual size, but the need alot) ive seen different sharks in some lfs, wobbegone shark, or somthing like that, i think nurse sharks, there are some small species, but even in a huge tank they usually just swim laps around it, kinda sad imo.


----------



## fishn00b

A nurse shark is one that came to mind, but I think they get to be pretty large. I"m guessing there isn't that many species that can be kept at about 300 gallons... at least happily, or with any other fish in the tank.


----------



## leveldrummer

ive seen a couple different ones, but they sure didnt seem very happy, i saw about 3 in a 1000 gallon tank, in florida, even then they seemed cramped, like i said, just swam around the edge all day.


----------



## fishn00b

There are a few sharks in a nearby aquarium near my house, and I'm not sure how big the tank is... it must be 20 feet high and 30 feet in diameter (its a big circle) and it has about 5 sharks in it. I feel so bad for them :-(.

Is there anyway I can find out the names of a few more sharks that have been kept in aquariums? Like does a website sell them(maybe I could read up on them there)?


----------



## Guest

i have two questions for you...
why did you think of a saltwater shark species from a columbian shark? they aren't true sharks...
and if you feel bad for sharks living in a 30 foot, circular tank, why would you want to keep one in aquaria? :? this just doesnt make sense to me. 

anyways, any shark species, besides a chain dogfish which you will definitely not find on acount of it is a deepwater shark and is a northern species not sold in the aquarium hobby, will need a huge tank. a nurse shark should not be kept in a home aquarium at all. neither should a wobbegong. This is because both sharks get huge. the only shark i would recommend would be a coral cat shark, or something along these lines. these sharks still get very big, but they are the smaller of the ones available for the home aquaria. I would not reccomend a tank with less than 8-9 feet of length and 2-3 feet of width. 3-4 feet of width would be much better.


----------



## ron v

I agree. And as level said, they are boring. Why would you want one??? Even if I had a 2000 gal. tank, I can think of lots of things I would rather have.


----------



## leveldrummer

scuba, in noobs defense, he said he was not planning on putting any kind of shark in his house what so ever. read his post before you chastize... hes simply trying to learn, i commend him, knowledge is wonderful stuff to have laying around, 


NOOB here is a site that sells 3 or 4 species, and they have lots of info on the ones they carry, hope it helps to get you started LEARNING, not keeping these animals.
sharks


----------



## Fishfirst

the bamboo shark is a good one for aquaria. Unfortunately the smallest tank that it could even be kept in comfortably is 200+ gallons (width and length being more important than depth) If you are really interested in sharks in aquaria, check out Mike Petalea's(spelling) "Shark's and Rays" book. Nurse sharks need thousands of gallons as well as black tip reef sharks, port jackson's sharks ect.


----------



## redpaulhus

actually - I think it's Scott Micheal's book on Sharks and Rays: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1890087572/sr=8-1/qid=1144469452/ref=pd_bbs_1/102-4083185-6904123?%5Fencoding=UTF8


I would definately trust that book more than any site that sells sharks - always realize than any salesperson feeds their family based on whether or not they make the sale - not on whether or not you can keep the animal alive 6 months later. Liveaquaria.com is not too bad as online merchants go usually - but they are selling coldwater horn sharks (_Heterodontus francisci_)and listing them as needing 72-78F (wetwebmedia.com has a big "avoid this shark' note about the same species : )
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/sharks.htm

I know that Anthony Calfo has built some large indoor ponds for people who own sharks, and I personally think that's probably the best of a number of poor options.

I agree with Scuba, most of the sharks don't belong in homes, and the few that do a) need huge tanks (200g +) and b) aren't very "sharky" - they tend to act more like big saltwater plecos than pelagic sharks. The nurses, leopards, wobbies (etc) need tanks the size of my living room, or maybe my living room, kitchen, and bedroom combined (There's a big shark tank at the Birch Aquarium at Scripps, at least as big as the ground floor of my house - and the sharks look soooo cramped )


----------



## TheOldSalt

Plus there is the extra added fun of urea vs ammonia being released as waste, although it's only a minor problem.

There IS one "sharky" shark which can be kept in a small tank of 300 gallons, but you'll never see one or be able to afford it if you do. It's the golden hammerhead, a pint-sized FRESHwater hammerhead from the Amazon, which is solid bright yellow!

As for the small saltwater sharks, Epaulette, Bamboo, & catsharks are pretty much your only options, and they're really kinda lame. They just sit there all day doing very little most of the time, and don't look very sharky.


----------



## Fishfirst

yep it was Scott W. Micheal, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## fishn00b

Scuba Kid said:


> i have two questions for you...
> why did you think of a saltwater shark species from a columbian shark? they aren't true sharks...
> and if you feel bad for sharks living in a 30 foot, circular tank, why would you want to keep one in aquaria? :? this just doesnt make sense to me.


I know that Columbian Sharks are not real sharks. But when I was reading the post they said that they needed to be in saltwater and I just got to thinking. On marinedepotlive.com they have sharks for sale, and then I just decided to ask about them.

As for your second question I think leveldrummer cleared it up for me. I was just asking a question, I don't plan on keeping any at all. Not only would they be unhappy in any tank, I wouldn't want to risk having one nasty bite  .

Thanks for the replies everyone. I really appreciate it. All the sites were really good for information too, thanks leveldrummer and redpaulhus. I'm going to check out the "Sharks and Rays" book that was mentioned and maybe see if I can find anything else on them. 



TheOldSalt said:


> Plus there is the extra added fun of urea vs ammonia being released as waste, although it's only a minor problem.


I didn't even think of that, good point TOS. I wouldn't even know how to clear it up besides doing water changes ever hour. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Guest

fishnOOb said:


> As for your second question I think leveldrummer cleared it up for me. I was just asking a question, I don't plan on keeping any at all. Not only would they be unhappy in any tank, I wouldn't want to risk having one nasty bite :grin: .


sorry, i missed that. My apologies. 

i considered a shark once, but they seemed to be too much trouble. If chain dogfish were a readily available aquarium species, that would be incredibly awesome, because 1) they only get to be around 18 inches and 2) i think they look awesome. There's this one place near where i am that has them. I wouldnt call them an aquarium, it's more like a room that showcases different native species that they caught. It's quite awesome, and they have TONS of chain dogfish. The only reason though is because they found a site where they can collect eggs and hatch them themselves...otherwise it's nearly impossible to get a healthy chain dog. lucky bastards...lol


----------



## leveldrummer

chain dogs huh? how bout some links or a pic or something?


----------



## Guest

sure...
here's some pics



















a little bit of info...

http://biomescenter.com/images/ID/chain%20dogfish.jpg


that website, www.biomescenter.com has lots of good info on tons of fish. That is the place i was talking about near me that has a ton of cool stuff.


----------



## leveldrummer

wow, those are cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rbishop1

Scuba...thanks for the link...awesome fish!


----------



## fishn00b

You can't buy them from that place you mentioned, Scuba Kid? They seem pretty neat, I love their colors.

I just read that fact page that you had on the Chain Dogfish, and it said that they live in complete darkness. How could they keep them in an aquarium?


----------



## cheseboy

Well when you think about it how do fish like that in nature get complete darkness all the time? They can't. That doesnt sound right that they get complete darkness all the time but If it likes darkness it will probably hide amongst the live rock in an aquarium. Plus in aquariums conditions are never as good as the ocean. I'm sure any fish would prefer to be in an ocean rather than a 200 gallon tank. Better conditions, better food.


----------



## fishn00b

Well, from the fact pages there, it says that the shark lives in depts of around 300 feet. I would imagine that it's naturally dark down there anyway (in addition to any crevices they may hide in).


----------



## redpaulhus

Scuba Kid said:


> There's this one place near where i am that has them. I wouldnt call them an aquarium, it's more like a room that showcases different native species that they caught. It's quite awesome, and they have TONS of chain dogfish.


Don't leave me hanging - where is this place ???

I think you live within a few hours drive of me, so this place should be somewhat local (I've been to the aquarium at Woods Hole a million times (all native stuff) but I'd love to find another)


----------



## Guest

fishn00b said:


> Well, from the fact pages there, it says that the shark lives in depts of around 300 feet. I would imagine that it's naturally dark down there anyway (in addition to any crevices they may hide in).


They keep them in pretty dark aquariums...they dont really have bright lighting. And they dont sell the fish they have. They just show them off and make me jealous. lol



redpaulhus said:


> Don't leave me hanging - where is this place ???
> 
> I think you live within a few hours drive of me, so this place should be somewhat local (I've been to the aquarium at Woods Hole a million times (all native stuff) but I'd love to find another)


It's called the Biomes Center. They're right on Shady Lea Mill which is off Rt. 1. Off course they dont have their address on their website which is a huge help, lol. It's pretty cool, although it's not like a huge aquarium all-day thing. I could spend forever in there, but it's just one room, lol. They have public walk-in hours...it's like 3-5 on weekdays or something. You have to pay to get in, but i think it's only a few bucks or something. 
Their website is www.biomescenter.com if you want more info.


----------



## fishn00b

Yeah, I think when I was reading it they only have walk in hours on Wednesdays, and it costs five dollars. Although if one person of your party brings a bag of cat food, they get in free?

I was looking for the "Sharks and Rays" book and I started thinking if it was ok to put sting rays in a tank, perhaps a reef? They don't seem reef safe to me for some reason. (Once again I do not plan on doing this, I was just curious after looking for the book).


----------



## leveldrummer

not sure about reef tanks, but there are many types of rays and i think some skates that you can keep, scuba even has some fresh water species (i think he does, its in his signature) but that is much easier to accomplish then a shark. im sure he has TONS of info on them too.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Scuba Kid is a _she_...

Rays are a poor choice for a reef tank. They get all cut up on the rocks, and since their main munchies are inverts, they'd wreak havoc in a tank full of them.


----------



## Guest

TheOldSalt said:


> Scuba Kid is a _she_...


thanks TOS. lol 
Actually level, i don't have any fw stingrays at the moment, but i love them...


----------



## fishn00b

I saw some Tea Cup rays at my LFS. I would love to get them, but I know they'd probably be better off in their natural habitat and I have no idea where to start for caring for something like that. They do look cool though, although I like saltwater better cuz of the variety of colors you can get.


----------



## Fishfirst

here is one tank that is keeping a blue dot sting ray in it successfully, but its bigger than most of us would ever dream of. I've posted this before but I'll do it again, just because I like this guys style, and stocking.
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=689929


----------



## fishn00b

Yeah, I saw that before when you posted it previously, Fishfirst. It's amazing. I was going to mention it but I couldn't remember where the link was, good thing you reminded us. That tank is gorgeous, and the blue dot ray in the tank is beautiful. I wish I could have something like that, I'm sure all the inhabitants would be happy.


----------



## leveldrummer

wow, that ray is amazing, not to mention the tank. 

scuba kid, i ever so humbly appologize, i know ive heard that so many times, but my memory is about the length of a gold fishes. please find it in your heart to forgive, i did at least remember about how you love rays (although i did get that wrong somewhat too)


----------



## Guest

leveldrummer said:


> wow, that ray is amazing, not to mention the tank.
> 
> scuba kid, i ever so humbly appologize, i know ive heard that so many times, but my memory is about the length of a gold fishes. please find it in your heart to forgive, i did at least remember about how you love rays (although i did get that wrong somewhat too)


lmao. Don't worry level, I forgive you. :razz:


----------



## vinimack720

there is an awsome pets store around where i live in Kansas City called Waldo pets, they are a family business and have been running for a long time. They have a 2500 gallon outdoor salt water pond with a 3 foot leopard shark that seems quite happy. I really love this store and have heard it described as a "wildlife laboratory" and "Kansas Citys second zoo". This is most likely out of the range of any home aquaria but i just thought i would throw my 2 cents in.


----------



## I catch my own

I have caught young almost newborn shark and ray species (Leopards, Smooth Hounds, California Round Stingrays, e.t.c.) that were all under 1 foot long and kept them temporarily for a few months at a time, releasing them back where i got them when they started outgrowing my tank, but that is obviously only an option for folks that live right by the ocean as i do. If a prospective shark owner has no other choice but to keep the fish long term i would suggest getting the largest system one can fit into the house (of course) and acquiring only male sharks, as they don't grow as fast or as large as the females do.


----------



## Fishfirst

I catch my own said:


> I have caught young almost newborn shark and ray species (Leopards, Smooth Hounds, California Round Stingrays, e.t.c.) that were all under 1 foot long and kept them temporarily for a few months at a time, releasing them back where i got them when they started outgrowing my tank, but that is obviously only an option for folks that live right by the ocean as i do. If a prospective shark owner has no other choice but to keep the fish long term i would suggest getting the largest system one can fit into the house (of course) and acquiring only male sharks, as they don't grow as fast or as large as the females do.


I am pretty sure what you are describing here is illegal, I guess I could be wrong but in my state putting something from captivity to the wild would get a hefty fine


----------



## lohachata

in california there would be more than just a hefty fine...


----------

